# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης MPEG4] πιθανο προβλημα με πυκνωτή. Παραθέτω φωτογραφία για  τους γνώστες απο πυκνωτές.

## geioannou

ισως δεν χρειαζεται να πω πολλα. δηλαδη τα συμπτωματα που εκανε κλπ. το προβλημα αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι οτι απο το κοντρολ του μονο αναβει, τιποτε αλλο. ενω απο τα 3 κουμπια του δεκτη δουλευουν κανονικα (ON/OFF, καναλια UP, καναλια DOWN)
Αποφασιασα να τον ανοιξω και ειδα μεσα οτι ενας πυκνωτής στην βαση του εχει ενα καφε σε χρώμα υλικο. το ερωτημα ειναι, αυτο ειναι απο το εσωτερικο του που σημαίνει οτι εχει σκασει η ισως ειναι φυσικο υλικο που εχει μπει για τις απαιτήσεις της κολυσης ?

piknotis.jpg

----------


## klik

Κόλλα σταθεροποίησης είναι.

----------


## geioannou

> Κόλλα σταθεροποίησης είναι.


οποτε λες οτι δεν εχει προβλημα ο πικνωτης ε !
και γιατι εχουν βαλει μονο εκει κολλα ???
και αραγε ποιο να ειναι το προβλημα  !!!

----------


## angel_grig

Mαλλον το τηλεχειριστηριο εχει προβλημα απο αυτα που μας λες..

----------


## geioannou

βασικα το κοντρολο δεν φαινεται να εχει προβλημα. εκανα το τεστ βλεποντας το σε καμερα κινητου (που διαβασα εδω μεσα και ηταν πολυ χρήσιμο) και ειδα οτι λειτουργουσε σε ολα τα πληκτρα.
Τωρα που βλεπω την φωτογραφια ξανα, βλεπω οτι διπλα απο τον μεγαλο πυκνωτή εχει 4 μικρα αλλα. τω δευτερο απο αριστερα απο αυτα βλεπω οτι εχει βγαλει μια πρασινιλα σε ενα απο τα ποδαρακια του. μπας και αυτο ειναι καποιο στοιχειο οξυδωσης οπου θα μπορουσε να δημιουργεί προβλημα ?

----------


## p270

μαλλον κόλλα ειναι αλλά βλέπω κάτι σαν οξείδωση στην d106 για κοίταξε εκεί μήπως τελικά έχει ξεράσει ο πυκνωτής και το κρύβει η κόλλα

----------


## geioannou

να τα αλλαξω και τα 2 να τελειωνω ?

----------


## xsterg

οι πυκντες ειναι αστειου κοστους. εγ θα τους αλαζα. μαζι θα τεσταρα και τις διοδους διπλα γιατι εχει καποια οξειδωση. ενα κοιταγμα και καλος καθαρισμος στην πλακετα θα βοηθουσε.

----------


## pipilas

> ισως δεν χρειαζεται να πω πολλα. δηλαδη τα συμπτωματα που εκανε κλπ. το προβλημα αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι οτι απο το κοντρολ του μονο αναβει, τιποτε αλλο. ενω απο τα 3 κουμπια του δεκτη δουλευουν κανονικα (ON/OFF, καναλια UP, καναλια DOWN)
> Αποφασιασα να τον ανοιξω και ειδα μεσα οτι ενας πυκνωτής στην βαση του εχει ενα καφε σε χρώμα υλικο. το ερωτημα ειναι, αυτο ειναι απο το εσωτερικο του που σημαίνει οτι εχει σκασει η ισως ειναι φυσικο υλικο που εχει μπει για τις απαιτήσεις της κολυσης ?
> 
> piknotis.jpg



κολα ειναι φιλε
αλλα ρε γαμοτ ...πολυμετρα δεν εχετε??
προσπαθειτε να  επισκευασετε κατι με το ματι??
αμα ειναι ετσι να παρουμε ολοι απο ενα ζευγαρι κιαλια.
και γιατι να ειναι ο δεκτης και οχι το τηλεκομαντο χαλασμενο?

----------

ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ (18-06-16)

----------


## geioannou

> κολα ειναι φιλε
> αλλα ρε γαμοτ ...πολυμετρα δεν εχετε??
> προσπαθειτε να  επισκευασετε κατι με το ματι??
> αμα ειναι ετσι να παρουμε ολοι απο ενα ζευγαρι κιαλια.
> και γιατι να ειναι ο δεκτης και οχι το τηλεκομαντο χαλασμενο?



βασικα το κοντρολ δεν φαινεται να εχει προβλημα. εκανα το τεστ βλεποντας το σε καμερα κινητου (που διαβασα εδω μεσα και ηταν πολυ χρήσιμο) και ειδα οτι λειτουργουσε σε ολα τα πληκτρα.

----------


## geioannou

αλλαξα και τον εν λογο πυκνωτη αλλα και το μικρα διπλα του που ειχε την πρασινιλα και δεν αλλαξε τιποτα. παλι το μονο που λειτουργει απο το κοντρολ ειναι οταν τον αναβω. δεν κλεινει παρολο που ειναι το ιδι κουμπι και βεβαια τιποτε αλλο.

τι μπορω να κανω αλλο ?

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> αλλαξα και τον εν λογο πυκνωτη αλλα και το μικρα διπλα του που ειχε την πρασινιλα και δεν αλλαξε τιποτα. παλι το μονο που λειτουργει απο το κοντρολ ειναι οταν τον αναβω. δεν κλεινει παρολο που ειναι το ιδι κουμπι και βεβαια τιποτε αλλο.
> 
> τι μπορω να κανω αλλο ?


 
μήπως να αγόραζες καινούριο;
Δεν αξίζει να ασχολείσαι με συσκευές των 7-9€

----------


## geioannou

ναι το εχω σκεφτει και αυτο. αλλα δεν ειναι 7-9 € ενας απλος δεκτης δεν εχει οσα λες αλλα περιπου κανα 20€ και επειδη τωρα καλυτερα να παρει κανεις HD πας σε λιγα παραπανω.

----------

